# AHRRR! Nearly Forgot!



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 19, 2022)

It's Talk Like a Corsair Day! Still time to say


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 19, 2022)

I've heard of Towel Day as a tribute to Douglas Adams and his "Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy", but this one's new to me.
And anyway, it being past midnight here in Germany, too late ... 😟


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 19, 2022)

This holiday is foreign to me also, hmm... Nevertheless, good for you, Squint!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 19, 2022)

Why, it be th' Middle-earth version a' this:









International Talk Like a Pirate Day - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 19, 2022)

I see. Now I must confess that I was totally oblivious to either of these holidays. Interesting.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 19, 2022)

Mark yer calendar for next year, Matey!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 19, 2022)

That I shall do!


----------



## Ent (Sep 20, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Now I must confess that I was totally oblivious


Sometimes being oblivious is profitable...! 😁


Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> It's Talk Like a Corsair Day! Still time to say
> View attachment 15920



Is it just me, or is there a remarkable similarity between these two characters, and S-eS's icon? Especially the dude on the left..!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 20, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> Sometimes being oblivious is profitable...! 😁


That is true. Wise words.


Well-aged Enting said:


> Is it just me, or is there a remarkable similarity between these two characters, and S-eS's icon? Especially the dude on the left..!


Well, he is trying to catch fish, so... You may be onto something.


----------

